# Arcola Chrome



## oshp1457 (Sep 8, 2014)

Great evening on the lake in the Kayak. Long stressful day at work, heading home was wishing the south wind would be my friend, loaded up the yak and headed towards the lake. I pulled up to the lake and what did my wondering eyes see? a calm lake by shore. Headed out to the mouth of Arcola Creek. No one was there and it was peaceful with the rain clouds moving in. The fifth cast with the Little Cleo (pink, blue, black spotted),WHAM went the tip and out went the drag. A great fight with the 28" beauty. Got him in the net and released him for the next guy. Seen 9 rollers and nailed into the next fight. This one didn't give me the opportunity to release him. He jumped out and returned my little cleo unharmed.

Its great to hit the water with short time and have a great fight. Makes for a great day. This was my first chromer in the yak and I am hooked! Can't wait to hit the water with the kids and let them enjoy the fight inside the yak.

Good luck all!!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Great job. It's a blast being pulled around in the yak. I went to PA this weekend to cast from the yak and get away from the 1000 guys on shore. It was south winds the entire drive. Then when I got to the lake it was 3 to 5 footers out of the NE. Needless to say I just joined the gauntlet on shore and got a few.


----------



## oshp1457 (Sep 8, 2014)

I went back out this evening and the waves were rolling 2-3. Made for a fun time with the waves and the fish. I'm going to try indian creek mouth this weekend.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Oshp, good going on the arcola adventure. I have been wanting to drive up there as well but am nervous I'll get there when the lake decides to turn. I may try Ashtabula river soon or coneaut perhaps. When you put in at arcola, how far is it to get the kayak from the parking area?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

kayak1979 said:


> Oshp, good going on the arcola adventure. I have been wanting to drive up there as well but am nervous I'll get there when the lake decides to turn. I may try Ashtabula river soon or coneaut perhaps. When you put in at arcola, how far is it to get the kayak from the parking area?


It's about a quarter mile walk to the river from the lot. I have had bad luck with the wind changing too. Sunday morning it was like glass when I got to the lake to take out the yak it was 3-5 out of the NE. Same thing yesterday when I took my daughter to the break wall.


----------



## oshp1457 (Sep 8, 2014)

I park at the end of Countyline Road by the lake. I cnput inright there and its just a short row to the mouth of arcola. I am going up to Conneaut tomorrow. See how it goes there. Good luck all


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Good luck, I fished the Grand today for hours and was a waste of time. Really muddy and a lot of leaves in the river. Catching leaves constantly. Looks like I'll be hunting in the woods next few days at least.


----------

